# do cats waters break???



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, sorry if this sounds really silly but im wondering if cats are like humans in that there waters break???

Its just my bengal who is due is 7 days had wetness all around her rear, and i noticed a couple of "drips" aswell onto the kitchen floor from her. We just cant work it out and the only thing we can think is its early labour or the clumsy bugger somehow got her rear in the kitchen sink or her water bowl??

She had diarraeh yesterday and was restless all last night.

Im very excited as it is, but with this i cant stop watching her, think she may get annoyed soon lol!! 

Help much appreciated!! 

Many thanks :001_smile:


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes there waters break but my cats didn't untill she was pushing the first kit out xx


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh right ok thanks, she is sleeping at the min quite peacefully, :001_smile:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

wow i dint know that... i thought they had the plug then that was it :crazy:


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

my cat in her last litter her waters broke at 7.30 but did not have first kitten till ten pm so could be she will give birth soon.


----------



## Supernova (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes there waters can break. My bengal girls have been mixed in experience. We have had one who suddenly flooded the floor and others who have had a slower leak to those who dont break their waters to just before the first kitten is born. In bengals i also notice a looseness of the bowel just before the onset of labour and yes restlessness is definitely a tell tale sign.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I didnt see my bengal as she waited until I left the room to go to bed! Fed up with me staring at her!

although the carpet was ruined with all the gunky/water/blood etc.

Didnt really care to be honest but I wasnt sure if they did or not


----------

